# Macaws



## safari_lass1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Didn't see a tab for birds, but wanted to share some of our macaws enjoying the Fall weather


----------



## harris (Oct 25, 2012)

They're beautiful.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 25, 2012)

Lovely squakers you have  Is that a green-wing on the left or a hybrid?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 25, 2012)

heeey, one of those looks out of place


----------



## safari_lass1 (Oct 25, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Lovely squakers you have  Is that a green-wing on the left or a hybrid?



Hybrid  a greenwing and B&G mix. She was a relinquish, so she is a bit nutty but coming around


----------



## wellington (Oct 25, 2012)

I love them, but the cockatoo even more. Great pic.


----------



## CLMoss (Oct 25, 2012)

Beautiful! I have two toos... One Greater Sulpher-crested, Lola (f) and Umbrella, Micha (M). Very sweet parrots, but they can make a lot of noise.


----------



## terryo (Oct 25, 2012)

They're absolutely beautiful. We used to have a Yellow Nape, but I had to re-home him when my last son came along. He was so jealous, and I couldn't even let him in the same room when I was feeding him. I really miss him.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## safari_lass1 (Oct 26, 2012)

wellington said:


> I love them, but the cockatoo even more. Great pic.



They are my cuddlebugs on the days I need a little extra love  the macaws just like to be preened


We get so many left on our doorstep that says,"we love Paco, but can't handle the screaming or mess anymore."

They do it naturally, but I don't think many breeders like to tell the downside. . . Or they just assume the buyer has already done their homework.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 27, 2012)

That is very cool


----------



## kathyth (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful parrots!
They look free!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 27, 2012)

wellington said:


> I love them, but the cockatoo even more. Great pic.



Barb ,,,,,, Sally thinks so too! 






Allthough ....those are some beauty Macaws'....


----------



## safari_lass1 (Nov 9, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> Barb ,,,,,, Sally thinks so too!
> 
> Allthough ....those are some beauty Macaws'....



Cockatoos are the class clowns of our collection. I love playing with them


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 9, 2012)

All so pretty!


----------



## Tom (Nov 9, 2012)

Lovely birds. My boss owns a Harlequin too. Great bird. Never bites anybody. I can have actors hold him with no worries. He's pretty quiet too. Gwen Stefani did a little dance while holding him in her "Rich Girl" video.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 9, 2012)

What happened to the macaws dumped at your place awhile back? Are these them?


----------

